# Anyone in SE Idaho?



## Huklebry (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm having a hard time finding trained wethers or kids to raise on the bottle. Seems like all I can find are pygmy goats...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thats a bit of a drive from where I am (Tri Cities, WA.) but I maybe the closest to ya that I know of. Dont hold any wethers past Sept. so will not have anything available till next spring. Can look us up though if you like. http://trinitypackgoats.webs.com

If you are just looking for some cheap wethers, I can check the ADGA directory and see if there are any breeders closer to ya. You will need to make contact with them if there are to catch em before the kidding season so they dont castrate em to soon.


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

I ran into some hunters in the Hoback Junction area that rent packgoats from a guy in Rigby ID. They had a Saanen, Ober., and a couple of Alpines with them. It sounded like he has a decent size herd. Sorry, they mentioned his name but I can't remember it. 
Denise


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

HUKLEBRY

There is a very outgoing young man by the name of Jake Thomas in Idaho. I want to say he is in the Boise area but im not sure. If you go on the web to a site called Jared Scott Outdoors you can watch some video of Jack Thomas with his goats packing out some really nice mule deer. Click on the big game hunts video section and then scroll down to the hunting with packgoats. There are two videos. Jack has an Email address posted at the end of the second video. I think its ( [email protected] ) . Jake rents out pack goats and if you can reach him he might be a good contact for finding some potential packers in your area. Good Luck.

Just a side note- I have three Alpine weathers form Dave and Tracy at Trinity PackGoats in Benton City WA. My goats are strong, handsome, healthy and intelligent. They are young and still in training but have preformed Awsome for their level of capability. It is a long drive five hours from Boise to the Tri-Cities but if your willing to invest the time and effort they will have some great looking little guys to choose from in the spring. Good luck with your Goatpacking adventures.

Curtis King Burbank WA. 509-539-0982


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Jake lives or at least lived in the Rigby Idaho area. I bought two of his goats last year and they were pretty good. I don't have his number any more, but when he has goats for sale he often lists them on www.ksl.com in the goat section. Good luck.


----------



## imported_Brady (Nov 11, 2010)

He is always on Craigs List.


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

As I was looking for my first goats in this area (St Anthony) NO ONE could tell me if their goats were free of CAE. I tested 2 "packgoats" and one had CAE. I bought mine from Carloyn Eddy and have been very happy with their temperment and size. I have also had a few kids of my own.


----------



## hkarns (Mar 2, 2013)

I live in Driggs.


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

hkarns said:


> I live in Driggs.


Your very blessed with where you live! Love the view of the Tetons from there.


----------



## imported_Brady (Nov 11, 2010)

I rented two of jake's alpines and had a poor experience. I have since bought 4 goats that are great. Happy to share or possible rent, but would like to get them out with you prior to your trip first.



brady


----------

